# clone going to make it? questions...



## teddy d (Nov 30, 2009)

i have a cutting in some peat patty seed starter type soil in a cooler with one 60w incandescent  and a 25w energy saver flouro. its about 10 days old used rootone powder. its at 75 degrees F and high humidity. water it with ph 5-6.

question is: i have the option to put it under a 75w MH, or two 40w flouro lights. but its yellowing and does not have roots yet. im afraid to burn it with to much light since it does not have any roots what so ever.

so more light? or leave it alone and be patient?
 this photo is about 2 days old its getting even more yellow on the bottom leaves that are cut.
thanks!

just landed a 400w MH tonight!  i should be good when this thing grows roots now...


----------



## parkone (Nov 30, 2009)

Whats up with the saran wrap? It probably needs some air!


----------



## Locked (Nov 30, 2009)

Clones need minimal light while trying to root...you want to keep your humidity high and medium moist...from those pics it looks pretty good...they always yellow a bit as they are putting down roots...as long as it does not flop over and start to shrivel up you shld let it do it's thing...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 30, 2009)

IMO change the incandescent to a 25 watt flouro and keep it moist. The yellowing in normal for clones. It is the cutting pulling nutes out of the leaves to start root growth. Most cutting take 10+ days to root. 

That clone looks fine to me right now. Just be cool and calm it will most likely show roots in a few more days.


----------



## teddy d (Nov 30, 2009)

it gets vented daily but its in the basement and its winter here. i was reading other peoples posts and it seemed that most people used a plasitc lid for humidity on clones....


----------



## Locked (Nov 30, 2009)

By the way...you shld take those pics down and upload them to this server...you can't link to pics outside this forum...it's against the rules and if a mod sees they will remove them for you...

Oh and welcome to MP....


----------



## teddy d (Nov 30, 2009)

what would happen if i dipped the stem in more rootone and put back in the soil? or would that make it start over like it was day 1?



			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> By the way...you shld take those pics down and upload them to this server...you can't link to pics outside this forum...it's against the rules and if a mod sees they will remove them for you...
> 
> Oh and welcome to MP....


 thanks!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 30, 2009)

teddy d said:
			
		

> what would happen if i dipped the stem in more rootone and put back in the soil? or would that make it start over like it was day 1?


 
Leave it alone it is Doing Great. Cloning takes time.


----------



## Locked (Nov 30, 2009)

teddy d said:
			
		

> what would happen if i dipped the stem in more rootone and put back in the soil? or would that make it start over like it was day 1?



Best bet since it looks good is don't mess with it...it takes time...I just forget about them for a cpl days at a time and only add water when needed...


----------



## teddy d (Nov 30, 2009)

i uploaded the photos to my user gallery but dont know how to get them in this thread.... im stupid.


----------



## Locked (Nov 30, 2009)

teddy d said:
			
		

> i uploaded the photos to my user gallery but dont know how to get them in this thread.... im stupid.



Lol....not stupid...just new and shinny...

You click go advanced then manage attachments...then pick the pics you want to upload off your computer with the browse button...you hve to make them a certain size to upload them...I know 600 x 800 works well...then click upload...


----------



## teddy d (Dec 1, 2009)

fixed. thanks hamster


----------



## Droopy Dog (Dec 1, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Best bet since it looks good is don't mess with it...it takes time...I just forget about them for a cpl days at a time and only add water when needed...


:yeahthat: 

Especially the forget about them for a couple of days part.:hubba: 

Seems like most clones get 'loved' to death. 

I only use a dome for the first 2 or 3 days and then it comes off for good and I am in a basement in the winter.

The 2 40w fluor is fine, keep them 15" or so away.  Just a little light, very little.

I'd also trim those leaves some, too much green and they lose too much moisture.  I usually just leave 1 fan leaf and the top growth, but you could trim away about 1/2 or so of fan leaves if you leave several.  Like trim back  to 3/4" or so from the leaf stem.

Relax, you'll get there. 

DD


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 1, 2009)

try the DIY bubble cloner....it works all by itself...no yellowing or drooping and you get roots in a week or 2


----------



## teddy d (Dec 3, 2009)

New pics 13 days old. im thinking of transfering it to a glass of water so i can watch the roots grow if they ever do. what would be the best way to  keep it upright in water does anyone have a trick?

its getting yellow as hell, still looks ok?


----------



## teddy d (Dec 7, 2009)

so almost all the leaves are turning yellow. it has a bunch of little roots about 1/8-1/2 inch long.

im worried that by the time the roots  get to a decent size all the leaves will be dead.

should i put it under a 70watt MH? 

im confused about how to transition from a hurting clone to a vegitative plant.

HOW LONG DO ROOTS HAVE TO BE to put a good light on it? i dont want to cook it to soon but even the smallest top leaves look like they might be dead in a few days. im assuming a stem with roots wont grow... correct?

please give me some insight!

THANKS


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 7, 2009)

Give you roots a week to get growing then transplant the yellowing of the leaves is normal


----------



## teddy d (Dec 7, 2009)

its already been tansplanted into a 10" pot with potting soil at the first sign of root bumps so that i dont have to transplant later.

so in about a week i can put it under a 75w metal halide? then a 400w a few weeks after seeing nice growth is the plan...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2009)

What I have read, Once you see roots set it up on nutes fast growth. Keep your light higher then normal for first 2 weeks then down to normal height


----------



## teddy d (Dec 7, 2009)

thank you.

i have no idea however what nutes were used on the mother plant....
so i just used potting soil with a bit of nitrogen already in it .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't know about indoors and potting soil. I'm sure you need some sort of nutes to supplement the indoor conditions. This is my first time growing indoors. I'm doing hydro. Back in the gap we grew plants outside in pots/soil they did fine. Before i got nutes i had some in some pots/soil under the lights as a test. They didn't even compare to with nutes. It makes the plants just grow! I have been dumping my res twice now every 2 weeks on the plants outside my porch. My rosemary just started to shoot runners off the tops. My spearmint is loving it. Leaves are nice and swollen.

Cost a little but do the nutes. Faster growth and i'm sure better buds!


----------



## kctats13 (Dec 14, 2009)

This is the way Ive always cloned and it works perfect for me....

1. Take cuttings 

2. Cut on a 45 degree angle with a new sharp square razor

3. Scrape skin off stem (only the part that will be dipped in the rooting gel...about 3/4")

4. Dip cutting in rooting gel

5. Place cutting in grow plug (synthetic soil type sponge). Stick your finger in the hole of the plug to open it so that when you stick the cutting in it doesnt wipe off the rooting gel.

6. Place cuttings in plastic dome with lid under flourescent (cool white light).
I place the light directly above the dome. Mist leaves daily with water and moisten the grow plugs as needed. Be sure to lift the lid of the dome daily to let some air in.
Even if the plants look a little yellow just leave them alone. As soon as they start rooting theyll bounce back. 
After 10-14 days youll start seeing white fuzzy roots. 
Personally ive never used nutes on clones and ive had about 98% success cloning.
Good luck


----------



## teddy d (Dec 21, 2009)

UPDATE: the clone is doing great and showing new growth every day. its under a 70w MH  and will be transfered to a 400w MH  in due time.
thanks for all the help everyone!


----------

